# Another Molan Review



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that Nicole Mansfield is on Team Pyranha, and is reviewing the Molan. Even though she may be a bit biased towards her sponsors boats, she has been ripping in it(all of the demshitz crew has), and has some really good insight into the boat, including how it is a bit narrower than the star series.

Check it out. Good soft core demshitz pics and video too.

Nicole Mansfield Reviews The Pyranha Molan | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

